# Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011



## ThomasL (17. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Nach langer Zeit gings dieses Jahr mal wieder nach Alaska zusammen mit Holger (holk) und Nichtboardie Jörg. 

Da der Flug in Frankfurt um 11:30 startete fuhr ich schon am Samstag, 27.8. mit dem Zug nach Frankfurt und übernachtete dort in Flughafennähe. Den letzten Zug von Zürich aus nehmen und dann Morgens um 3:36 in Franfurt ankommen wollte ich mir nicht antun|uhoh:.

Am Sonntagmorgen traff ich dann am Flughafen meine beiden aus Bernburg angereisten Kollegen und die 9 1/2 Stunden Flug vergiengen zwar etwas zäh aber problemlos.

In Anchorage angekommen gingen wir dann erst den Mietwagen abholen und machten dann noch zwei kurze Abstecher bei Mountainview Sports und Sportsmans Warehouse. Nachher fuhren wir direkt nach Seward. Schon innerhalb Anchorage konnten wir die ersten beiden Elche sehen und im Turnagain Arm waren mehrere Wale zu sehen.

In Seward bezogen wir dann unser Zimmer im Murphy's Motel. Da es leider nur zwei kleine Doppelbetten hatte, mussten wir auslosen, wer ein Einzelbett kriegt. Ich war froh, dass ich Losglück hatte und die anderen beiden zusammen pennen mussten

Für den ersten Tag hatten wir noch keine Ausfahrt gebucht, so dass wir es erstmals vom Ufer aus versuchten:









Ausser dass Jörg einen sehr kleinen Butt fing waren wir aber völlig erfolglos in der Resurrection Bay. Wir sahen dann aber in einem Zufluss, dem Spruce Creek viele Buckellachse, so dass wir mal einige von denen fingen, die wir aber alle wieder releasten:





Am nächsten Tag hatten wir dann unsere erste Ausfahrt mir Crackerjack gebucht:




gutes Boot mit 450PS, die Ausfahrt dauerte trotz der Geschwindigkeit 2 1/2 Stunden. Nachdem es zuerst zäh losging, konnten wir nachher unzählige Butts landen, Holger und ich fingen unseren ersten Lingcod und ich noch meinen ersten Yelloweyed Rockfish:





Am Mittwoch war dann wieder Uferangeln angesagt, was aber nicht erfolgreich war. Am Abend hatten wir dann aufgrund des Wetterberichts noch leichte Bedenken wegen der nächsten Ausfahrt, zum Glück war aber das Wetter ganz anders als vorhergesagt:





Als wir draussen waren, gings auch gleich mit Biss auf Biss los, Black Rockfish, Lingcods, Heilbutts folgten nacheinander:









irgendwann kriegte ich dann mal einen etwas heftigeren Widerstand und konnte dann einen Butt von 147cm und 80 Pfund raufpumpen:





Irgendwann war dann unser Mitnahmelimit erschöpft (2 Butts und 1 Lingcod ist pro Tag erlaubt) so dass wir es noch auf Silberlachs probierten, wo wir dann auch bald unser Tageslimit von 3 Stück gefangen hatten. Hier der mitgenommene Fang von 6 Anglern:





Am Freitag war dann wieder Uferangeln angesagt, was aber leider auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg brachte.

Weiter geht's im zweiten Teil.


----------



## ThomasL (17. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

Am Samstag ging’s dann weiter Richtung Soldotna, wo wir zwischendurch noch beim Russian River anhielten um dort noch einen Versuch auf Forellen zu starten. Dieser Versuch war zwar nicht Erfolgreich, aber wir konnten mal einen Fluss voller Rotlachse (ohne Übertreibung tausende) und noch zwei Bären sehen:









Wir kamen dann am Abend in der Soldotna Lodge an und bezogen unser Zimmer, dieses Mal zum Glück mit drei Betten. Am Sonntag versuchten wir’s dann am Beaver Loop, um Silberlachse zu fangen, wir waren aber wieder mal erfolglos.

Am nächsten Tag ging’s dann mit dem Wasserflugzeug zum Wolferine Creek:





Holgers Frage, bevor wir ins Flugzeug einstiegen, war: weißt du wie viele von den Dingern jährlich abstürzen? Ich antwortete dann, nein, keine Ahnung.

Da am Einlauf des Wolferine Creek nicht viel los war, gingen wir dann zum anderen Fluss, der in den Big Lake mündet, (Name weiss ich nicht mehr) wo wir dann einige Silberlachse fangen konnten.



 

Am Dienstag haben wir’s dann nochmals am Beaver Loop versucht, aber auch wieder ohne Erfolg. Die Angelei dort war auch nicht so unser Fall. Einfach Haken mit Lachseiern und Spin-o-glow rauswerfen, Rute in den Rutenhalter und warten.

Am Mittwoch war dann wieder eine Bootstour mit Guide angesagt, wo wir dann wieder ein paar Silberlachse fangen konnten:









Erstaunlicherweise fing ich sogar noch einen Sockeye auf Kwikfish, der immer noch silbern war:




Am Donnerstag versuchten wir es dann mit „Chügeli“ (Schweizerdeutsch für Kügelchen, diese sollen Lachseier imitieren) am Upper Kenai auf Forellen. Zuerst ging nichts, wir bekamen dann aber von einem Einheimischen einen Tipp für eine gute Stelle. Immerhin eine konnte ich fangen, eine grosse hat sich leider im Sprung verabschiedet. Einen gefärbten Sockeye fing ich auch noch, der war allerdings so lahm, dass ich zuerst dachte, ich hätte einen Ast dran.

Am Freitag fuhren wir dann nach Anchorage und übernachteten dort noch vor dem morgigen Abflug und dann war unser Alaskaurlaub auch schon wieder vorbei.

War ne tolle Sache, ich beabsichtige bald wieder zu fahren. Was wir festgestellt haben ist, dass man auch dort die richtigen Stellen und Methoden kennen muss, um erfolgreich zu sein. Bei Ausfahrten auf dem Meer muss man sich eigentlich sehr dumm anstellen um keinen Heilbutt zu fangen. Grosse Butts sind um diese Jahreszeit kaum mehr dort, die ziehen vorher wieder ins tiefere Wasser. Der 80-Pfünder von mir war der Grösste innerhalb der letzten 10 Tage.


----------



## ThomasL (17. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

Hier noch ein paar weitere Bilder:

Seward:




Heilbutt beim gaffen:




Lingcods, Silberlachse, Rockfish (Black, Yelloweyed, Quillback):




Heilbutt:




Hafen von Seward:




Russian River:




Schwarzbär im Baum, direkt neben der Lodge (so nah war ich noch nie an einem Bären in der Natur):




Luftaufnahme von der Kenai Peninsula:




Luftaufnahme Western Cook Inlet:




Elch am Ufer des Kenai:




Junger Weisskopfadler am Kenai:




Schwarzbär beim Big Lake:




Skilak Lake:


----------



## mathei (17. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

super bericht. danke dafür. was mich mal interresiert. 10 std flug + hin zum flieger und natürlich dann von frankfurt noch nach hause, wie transpotiert man denn fisch. oder habt ihr die nicht mitgenommen


----------



## ThomasL (17. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

@mathei2005

wir haben bei Condor für den Rückflug noch ein zweites Gepäckstück gebucht, kostet EUR 30.--. So konnten wir knapp 20 Kg in gefroren in einer Kühlbox mitnehmen. Das hält problemlos, von Frankfurt hab ich mit dem Zug 4 Stunden bis nach Zürich. Da bin ich von Norwegen einiges länger unterwegs und da halten die Filets auch.

Lachs haben wir in Anchorage noch räuchern lassen, der wird dann noch nachgeliefert, das läuft über den Importeur, der Lachs von Alaska Sausage in die Schweiz importiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

Hallo Thomas,
klasse Bericht mit beeindruckenden Fotos. Danke:m#6


----------



## mathei (17. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*



ThomasL schrieb:


> @mathei2005
> 
> wir haben bei Condor für den Rückflug noch ein zweites Gepäckstück gebucht, kostet EUR 30.--. So konnten wir knapp 20 Kg in gefroren in einer Kühlbox mitnehmen. Das hält problemlos, von Frankfurt hab ich mit dem Zug 4 Stunden bis nach Zürich. Da bin ich von Norwegen einiges länger unterwegs und da halten die Filets auch.
> 
> Lachs haben wir in Anchorage noch räuchern lassen, der wird dann noch nachgeliefert, das läuft über den Importeur, der Lachs von Alaska Sausage in die Schweiz importiert.


also was alles möglich ist. das gibt einem ja richtig neue möglichkeiten den urlaub zu planen.


----------



## holk (18. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

@ Thomas,

Danke für den Bericht #6 ... ich wäre gar nicht dazu gekommen ... ich hatte dienstlich einiges um die Ohren nachdem ein Tornado 20 min. nachdem ich zu Hause war den Süden Bernburgs verwüstet hat|gr:

Es warf ein erlebnisreicher Urlaub mit nur einem Wehrmutstropfen ... dass wir keinen "unguided" Silberlachs gefangen haben |bigeyes

Vielen Dank auch noch einmal an Sockeye welcher uns u.a. den Tip mit Soldotna gegeben  hat #6

Allerdings habe ich etwas vermisst  ... ein Hinweis darauf dass man nie seine Jacke in einen Grizzlyhaufen legen und dann auch noch in ein Auto mit hellen Sitzen werfen sollte :q:q:q ... 

Was ich auch beeindruckend fand dass Buckellachse derart zählebig sind dass man sie mit 2 - 3 Kopfschüssen töten muss ... ich bin bald vom Glauben abgefallen als der Ami die Wumme rausholte und die Tiere nach der Landung erschossen hat ...
LG

Holger


----------



## ThomasL (18. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

@Holger

ich habe ja auch nichts davon geschrieben, dass ich euch am Russian River an die Grenze eurer Leistungsfähigkeit gebracht habe:q:q:q

Das mit dem Hinterwäldler-Ami habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, war aber auch ein sehr schlechter Schütze, dass er auf die Entfernung 2-3 Mal schiessen musste:q


----------



## Dart (18. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

Dann mal ein dickes Petrie an euch drei. Klasse Bericht und herrliche Bilder, danke fürs Einstellen.#6


----------



## Ossipeter (18. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

Hallo ihr zwei! Thomas, danke für den tollen Bericht. Nachdem ich schon mit euch unterwegs war, kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen, was da abging. Ich grins mir eins!


----------



## jvonzun (23. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

Besten Dank für den tollen Bericht und die super Fotos!


----------



## Jean (24. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

Super Bericht und erstklassige Aufnahmen, Thomas! Da kribbelt es doch schon wieder in den Fingern... Nordamerikas Wildniss ist einfach atemberaubend schoen! Petri auch zu Euren Faengen und danke fuers teilhaben lassen #6


----------



## Sockeye (24. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

@Thomas

Super Bericht! Danke dafür. Das Fernweh knabbert schon und ich drücke täglich die refresh Taste um zu sehen on der Condor Flugplan für 2012 endlich da ist..Ich will wieder hin...:c Mal wieder zum großen Sockeye Run mitte Juli.

Selber (ohne Guide) Silberlaches fangen ist mir bisher auch nur selten gelungen. Am Beaver Loop mit Geduld und Ansitzangeln, schleppen mit privat Boot in der Rescurrection Bay... oder wie die Bucht nochmal heisst und auch zweimal auf Kwikfish vor der Lodge vom Steg. Einen habe ich mal in Seward am Einlauf von dem Creek am Ortsende gefangen. 

Wobei in Seward, wenn die Lachse stark in die Bucht drücken erstaunliche Fänge von den Kaimauern gemacht werden und Leute innerhalb einer halben Stunde ihr Limit fangen. (ich leider noch nie)



holk schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich etwas vermisst  ... ein Hinweis darauf dass man nie seine Jacke in einen Grizzlyhaufen legen und dann auch noch in ein Auto mit hellen Sitzen werfen sollte :q:q:q ...



Na ich konnte dich doch nicht vor Allem warnen...:q Welche Bärenkacke hast du den erwischt? Ich bevorzuge die mit den Resten der roten Beeren....:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## ThomasL (25. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

@Sockeye

das ist mir passiert mit der Bärenkacke|uhoh: und es war die mit den Beeren drin. War aber nur etwas am Ende der Jacke, hab sie also nicht voll reingelegt. (Holger neigt ja zu schwerer Übertreibung:q)

Kennst du in Seward noch eine andere Bootsvermietung als Millerslanding? Dort ist es ziemlich teuer für ein kleines Boot. ($ 195.-- + Tax pro Tag)

Ich habe auch noch vergessen zu Erwähnen, dass man nicht beabsichtigen sollte, mit Bananen auf ein Boot zu gehen:q. Jörg wollte bei der zweiten Ausfahrt in Seward Bananen mitnehmen. Der Kapität hat voll die Panik gekriegt und ganz aufgeregt gesagt: No, don't even get on the boat! Throw them out first! So musste er die Bananen auf dem Steg liegenlassen bevor er einsteigen durfte.


----------



## Sockeye (26. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

Bananen???|bigeyes

Seid ihr wahnsinnig?? Ich hätte ihn auch danach nicht aufs Boot gelassen...

Bananen... ich glaubs nicht... Da wurden Angler schon wegen weniger Kielgeholt....

:q

Spass beiseite. Nee, eine günstige Bootsvermietung in Seward kenn ich nicht. (wobei 195$/Tag garnicht mal so teuer sind). Wenn ich dort bin nehmen mich Freunde mit. Da schleppen wir das Boot mit dem Trailer von Soldotna rüber. Für die Bucht reichen die Kenai Riverboats.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Martin1987 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

Wahnsinn, da möchte ich auch mal hin. Gibt es stellen wie im Tv wo man die Berge und zwischen drin die Seen mit Himmelblauen wasser sieht? Achja bitte mehr bilder von eurer Reise :k.

Lg#6


----------



## ThomasL (27. September 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

@Sockeye

ich wusste es, dass Bananen auf dem Boot Tabu sind. Holger und Jörg nicht, wobei bei Holger als konsequenten Obst- und Grünzeugverweigerer gar keine Gefahr bestand.:q
Jörg hat erst etwas komisch geschaut, als der so ein Aufstand wegen den Bananen machte:q

@Martin1987

solche Stellen gibt's schon, um das so zu fotografieren müsste man dann aber jeweils das richtige Wetter haben.


----------



## HD4ever (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

boah .... ein Traumurlaub !!!! :k
sowas könnte mir auch mal gut gefallen ....
danke für den schönen Bericht zum träumen ... :m


----------



## LeineAngler93 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

Sehr schöner Bericht! 

Das mit dem Erschießen der Fische müsst ihr aber noch mal erläutern:m


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

Hallo Thomas, Hallo Holger! 

Vielen Dank für den schönen Reisebericht. 
Wenn man die tollen Bilder sieht - kann man echt neidisch werden  

Gerade die Mischung aus Meeresangeln und der Lachs-/Forellenangelei ist für euch beiden ja ideal. Dass ihr auch noch so schöne Fische hattet rundet die Sache ab.


----------



## ralle (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alaska 28.8. - 11.9.2011*

absolut -- feine Bilder und schöner Bericht !!


----------

